# Undigested Food in Stool



## 4birdgirl (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my first post so please bear with me. I was 'casually' diagnosed with IBSlast year, but feel like I was kind of "shrugged off" by my Digestive Doc last year after my colonoscopy and endoscopy that they did because of my symptoms of constant D. They said it didn't show anything bad. My constant D is getting worse now and almost all the time there is undigested food in my D that I can see in the stool. In fact you can tell what I ate by looking at it...it's really gross. My family doc says to use that orange fiber stuff you put in water and drink but it doesn't help. Immodium doesn't seem to even help.Who else has this issue and do you feel this is really IBS? I've started having small cramps that I didn't used to have and have D probably at least 6 times per day. Hemmorroids really smart at times. I've had this going on for about 1 1/2 yrs now, but it's worse. Any ideas/suggestions without having to read everything written here on these posts? Thanks, 4birdgirl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The looser the stool the easier to see the food that you didn't chew up good enough.All the tough parts of food come out the way they go down. In everyone. It is not an IBS thing, it is a human thing, but people don't tend to notice it until their stool is looser.You aren't mentioning any symptoms that would make me say go get tested for something other than IBS. It sounds pretty typical of IBS.Have you tried anything?ImodiumCalcium CarbonatePeppermintSlippery ElmDid you take the fiber, sometimes that helps a lotProbioticsAloe GelChamomileFennel


----------



## 4birdgirl (Jun 30, 2012)

4birdgirl said:


> This is my first post so please bear with me. I was 'casually' diagnosed with IBSlast year, but feel like I was kind of "shrugged off" by my Digestive Doc last year after my colonoscopy and endoscopy that they did because of my symptoms of constant D. They said it didn't show anything bad. My constant D is getting worse now and almost all the time there is undigested food in my D that I can see in the stool. In fact you can tell what I ate by looking at it...it's really gross. My family doc says to use that orange fiber stuff you put in water and drink but it doesn't help. Immodium doesn't seem to even help.Who else has this issue and do you feel this is really IBS? I've started having small cramps that I didn't used to have and have D probably at least 6 times per day. Hemmorroids really smart at times. I've had this going on for about 1 1/2 yrs now, but it's worse. Any ideas/suggestions without having to read everything written here on these posts? Thanks, 4birdgirl.


Imodium doesn't seem to do anything much. I did the Benefiber (that orange stuff you drink in water) and that didn't help either. Probiotics - last year I tried it and nothing changed either. I eat fiber every morning. Also have used the Heather's Organic Acacia Fiber but that didn't help either. Haven't tried the others you mentioned. What do you feel would be the most effective to try?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd start with the Calcium Carbonate, see how that goes. Linda (LNAPE) has a long thread with lots of info about it.You might try a different brand of probiotics. Sometimes it takes finding the right strain that works with you.You might also look at the Low Fodmap diet, if you eat a lot of those foods, see if cutting back or eliminating them helps. Some people do better on any low starch, lower carb type diet with IBS-D.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you should ask your doc for a mild anti inflammatory such as mesalazine to see if that might help. It took a few colonoscopies for me to find inflammation many years back.


----------

